# "I shot him as much as I could"



## Bill Mattocks (May 19, 2011)

Bad guy dead.  Happy ending.

http://www.ajc.com/news/gwinnett/woman-i-shot-him-951065.html?cxtype=rss_news_128746



> The woman was getting out of the shower when 34-year-old Israel Perez  Puentes, armed with a knife, dragged her to the bedroom where he  planned to rape her, police said. Her fear was evident in the recording  of her call for help  obtained by AM 750 and _now_ 95.5FM News/Talk WSB.
> I was in the shower and the lights cut out in my house, the sobbing  woman said moments after she shot and killed Puentes  on May 11.This  man came at me with a hood on. And he had a knife in his hand.
> He forced her into her bedroom, she later told police, and that is where she retrieved her gun.
> I shot him as much as I could, said the woman. I shot him with a .22 but he just kept running.
> "He was going to rape me, kill me.


----------



## MaxiMe (May 19, 2011)

"&#8220;I shot him with a .22 but he just kept running"

If at first you don't succeed.....RELOAD!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2011)

Head shots head shots... after he's on the ground pump a few into the cranial area just to make damn sure. The guy was a scuzzball scumbag and thus years in prison wouldn't have done him any good.


----------



## David43515 (May 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Bad guy dead. Happy ending.


 
That says it all Bill. And I agree it couldn`t have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## Kenpo Missle 47 (May 19, 2011)

whoa !


----------



## chinto (May 20, 2011)

the failure to stop is the reason why I tell people the absolute minimum caliber to get in any pistol is .32 acp!  also people all that counts in a pistol is bore diameter!   biger is better!  ( I am an ex EMT and trained to patch the holes guns make..)   the other factor is make it one you can control and reacquire the target rapidly with.  I prefer the .45 ACP  for self defense, but .32 and up is ok... she did do the right thing. if its time to shoot, do not talk! shoot! continue to fire till the weapon is empty or the enemy is down! then RELOAD!


----------



## Namii (May 20, 2011)

bad guy deserved what he had coming


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 22, 2011)

Thank God we still live in a country that allows for guns (at least for now, God help us). If not for that, she'd be another statistic. Instead, he is. Good for her. 

James


----------



## Kemposhot (May 22, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> Thank God we still live in a country that allows for guns (at least for now, God help us). If not for that, she'd be another statistic. Instead, he is. Good for her.
> 
> James



Have to agree with you there.  Thank God she had the firearm to defend herself with.


----------



## David43515 (May 22, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> Thank God we still live in a country that allows for guns (at least for now, God help us). If not for that, she'd be another statistic. Instead, he is. Good for her.
> 
> James


 
qft


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

This guy must have been high on something...HE KEPT COMING!

Someone comes into your house you have every right to defend yourself.  At least here in Kentucky anyways. (side note: I think in Kentucky that, that right is extended to property as well. I.E. Someone banging on the front door, or trying to get into the house. Why wait till someone is in the house before you try and defend yourself from them.)


----------



## MaxiMe (May 23, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> This guy must have been high on something...HE KEPT COMING!
> 
> Someone comes into your house you have every right to defend yourself. At least here in Kentucky anyways. (side note: I think in Kentucky that, that right is extended to property as well. I.E. Someone banging on the front door, or trying to get into the house. Why wait till someone is in the house before you try and defend yourself from them.)


 
Note to self check out Kintuck for next house.....


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Note to self check out Kintuck for next house.....


 

Yeah, in the City Limits, its really easy to get Police to your house and fast.

But when you live out in the country, and its just you...thats where your gonna find a whole lot of legit self defense cases.


----------



## MaxiMe (May 23, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> But when you live out in the country, and its just you...thats where your gonna find a whole lot of legit self defense cases.


 
I'm thinking as far out as I can get. 800m clear field of fire would be fantastic


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, in all seriousness though, the cops usually wanna hear the story, and you might have to appear in court to tell everyone what happened...so yeah..there we go.


----------



## MaxiMe (May 23, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> Yeah, in all seriousness though, the cops usually wanna hear the story, and you might have to appear in court to tell everyone what happened...so yeah..there we go.


 
Agreed. I just don't like hearing the neighbors flush if ya catch my drift.


----------

